# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII [Glykofilousa VIII]

## pantelis2009

Πριν ακόμη τελειώσει το Γλυκοφιλούσα IV όπως βλέπουμε σε πρώτη του εμφάνιση, ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή στην γάστρας για το Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII. Ναυπηγός του θα είναι η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και θα κατασκευαστή στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου. Λεπτομέρειες θα ....μάθουμε στην πορεία. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-02-18-07-2017.jpg

----------


## Psytair

Τωρα που καθελκυστηκε το γλυκοφιλουσα 5. Το 8 που βρισκεται σε κατασκευη θα μεταφερθει στην θεση. Του για να ξεκινησει

----------


## pantelis2009

Φυσικά θα κατασκευαστεί στη θέση που κατασκευάστηκε και το  Δεν υπάρχει γλίστρα εκεί που ξεκίνησε.

----------


## Psytair

Το ξερω παντελη

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν ακόμη ξεκινήσει δουλειά το Γλυκοφιλούσα IV και όπως βλέπουμε το Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου και ναυπηγός του θα είναι η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη. ¶ρα σίγουρα θα δούμε ...πάλι ένα ωραίο αποτέλεσμα. Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα είναι 90 μέτρα το μήκος του δηλαδή λίγο μικρότερο από το Γλυκοφιλούσα IV. Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-07-01-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Psytair

Θα ειναι το μικροτερο απο τα γλυκοφιλουσα οπου εχουν φτιαχτει λογικα γιατι τα αλλα ητανε γυρω στα 100 μετρα και παραπανω  η κανω λαθος

----------


## leo85

Καλά τρεχάματα Παντελή  :Razz:  και καλή συνέχεια στα συνεργεία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πρόοδος των εργασιών στο ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ VIII στις 11-10-2017. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-09-11-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Οι εργασίες κατασκευής της "όγδοης" ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑΣ (έκτης ουσιαστικά) προχωρούν στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου.

IMG_0274.jpg__IMG_0355.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 14/10/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις μέσα σε 13 μέρες από την φωτογραφία του φίλου  Espresso Venezia είναι ορατές. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-11-28-10-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε την πρόοδο στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας σήμερα 04/11. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-13-04-11-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε την πρόοδο του Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII σήμερα 01/12 στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου. Όπως βλέπουμε οι κολώνες για το κατάστρωμα του bar  έχουν μπει.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-17-01-12-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου, φωτογραφημένο στις 09/12 και στις 15/12/2017.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-21-09-12-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-23-15-12-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII μέσα σε 11 μέρες δημιουργήθηκε το deck του Bar. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-24-26-12-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος στις εργασίες κατασκευής του _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ VIII_, από το ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0205.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/01/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πρόοδος των εργασιών σήμερα 09/02/2018 στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-28-09-02-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε την πρόοδο των εργασιών στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII όπως την είδε ο φακός μου στις 16/03/2018. 
Όπως βλέπουμε τελειώνουν με τις πλώρες, αλλά δεν προχωράνε την κατασκευή σε ύψος. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-30-16-03-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή του φωτο, στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VΙΙΙ η πλώρη έκλεισε και ξεκίνησαν το deck ενδιαίτησης. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-33-24-03-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII όπως βλέπουμε θα έχει διαφορετική γέφυρα απ' ότι τα Γλυκοφιλούσα IV & V. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-35-30-03-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII ΄πως βλέπουμε έχουν μπει οι σκάλες ανόδου και καθόδου των επιβατών και σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν να ετοιμάζουν και τα μαγαζιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-37-20-04-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελεήμων να δούμε το πλοίο και από τα πλάγια, από απέναντι ψηλά αλλά και μέσα από το διπλανό ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

IMG_0261.jpg__IMG_0339.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/04/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε δύο φωτο από την εξέλιξη των εργασιών στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII όπως αποτυπώθηκαν σήμερα στο φακό μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-43-11-05-2018.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-45-11-05-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε εκτός από τη γέφυρα και τα παράθυρα στο σαλόνι του Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII θα είναι διαφορετικά από τα άλλα Γλυκοφιλούσα IV & V. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-49-18-05-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όπως βλέπουμε εκτός από τη γέφυρα και τα παράθυρα στο σαλόνι του Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII θα είναι διαφορετικά από τα άλλα Γλυκοφιλούσα IV & V.


Πράγματι οι διαφορές με τα δύο προηγούμενα ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ θα είναι αρκετές. Σήμερα μάλιστα παρατήρησα ότι τα μαγαζιά (ή οι άκρες στις "πλώρες" αν προτιμάτε) που βρίσκονται στον χώρο του γκαράζ, αν δεν κάνω λάθος θα είναι και αυτές διαφορετικές. Μου φαίνονται πιό "στρογγυλεμένες" από ότι στα προηγούμενα δύο αμφίπλωρα.

IMG_0139.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/05/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου, όπως βλέπουμε τα μαγαζιά έχουν μπει στη θέση τους. 

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-53-31-05-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII ξεκίνησε το βάψιμο στο σαλόνι και βλέπω κάτι κιβώτια στο χώρο φόρτωσης ....που μάλλον είναι οι μηχανές. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-61-01-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII όπως τις είδε ο φακός μου στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου στις 13/07/2018. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-65-13-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτογραφία στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII το μινιάρισμα τελείωσε από την πλώρη της θάλασσας και συνεχίζεται στην πίσω πλώρη με το γερανό του ναυπηγείου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-79-13-09-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου το μινιάρισμα στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII τελείωσε. Μένει να δούμε αν θα παραμείνει στα ίδια χρώματα με τα άλλα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-81-20-09-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γνωρίζεις, έχεις ακούσει κάτι για "νέο" χρωματισμό, ή το λες υποθετικά ??? Προσωπικά πάντως θεωρώ πολύ επιτυχημένο τον χρωματισμό (λευκό - κίτρινο - μαύρο) στα δύο προηγούμενα ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ, και δεν βλέπω κάποιο λόγο για να αλλάξει.

----------


## leo85

H Εργασίες του πλοίου προχωρούν στο εσωτερικό του με της μονώσεις.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-30-9-2018-01-.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-30-9-2018-02-.jpg 

30-09-2018.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να ρισκάρω να πω ότι το βλέπω να πέφτει από .....Γενάρη για να μην πάρει και τον χρόνο επάνω του ??? Έτσι όπως το βλέπω, Οκτώβρη δεν πέφτει, και δεν βλέπω κάποιον λόγο βιασύνης για να το ρίξουν Νοέμβρη - Δεκέμβρη (εκτός πιά κι αν πουληθεί κάποιο εκ των δύο άλλων ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ). Έχει πολύ δουλειά ακόμα, και από ότι φαίνεται το πάνε σιγά σιγά (λογικό.......), ήδη έκλεισε ένας χρόνος από την έναρξη της κατασκευής του.

----------


## leo85

Και το πρώτο Γλυκοφιλούσα με της εξόδους καυσαερίων(μπουριά) υπερυψωμένα στα πλάγια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-3-11-2018-01-.jpg 

3-11-2018

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έλα ρε φίλε, τι είπες τώρα !!!

Δεν το είχα προσέξει ότι στα δύο προηγούμενα τουλάχιστον, υπερσύγχρονα και εντυπωσιακότατα ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ, δεν είχαν ανεβάσει ψηλά τις εξαγωγές, και μόλις διάβασα το ποστ σου αναρωτήθηκα "τι λέει τώρα ο Λεωνίδας, λάθος θα κάνει", ωστόσο έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, εύγε για την παρατηρητικότητα σου!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Προστέθηκε και το πρωτότυπο *Π* στο στυλ που υπάρχει και στα δύο προγενέστερα _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ_. Είναι όμως γεγονός πως οι εργασίες ολοκλήρωσης του προχωρούν πολύ αργά μιας και προφανώς δεν υπάρχει βιασύνη για την δρομολόγηση του.

IMG_0237.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 11/11/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII τουλάχιστον για την ώρα όπως βλέπουμε οι μπάντες έχουν βαφεί .....σκέτο άσπρο. Το μαύρο και κίτρινο (όπως έχουν τα άλλα 2) θα βαφεί αργότερα???? Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-89-24-11-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι τα χρώματα που υπήρχαν στο Γλυκοφιλούσα IV & V δεν θα υπάρχουν στο VIII, θα δημιουργηθεί κάτι διαφορετικό και θα υπάρχει ένα νέο look. Περιμένουμε λοιπόν να δούμε το νέο look του Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII και πιστεύω ότι θα είναι και αυτό υπέροχο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές μπήκε στον καθρέπτη του Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII και το όνομα του. Φωτό από φίλο καπετάνιο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-92-14-01-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII όπως βλέπουμε έχουν έρθει τα ελικοπηδάλια, όπως έμαθα οι τρύπες για την τοποθέτηση τους έχει γίνει και μπήκε και το όνομα στην πλώρη αριστερά. Αναμένουμε να δούμε το νέο look που θα ετοιμάσουν για τον χρωματισμό του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-94-16-01-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπορεί οι εργασίες ολοκλήρωσης στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII να προχωρούν αργά (έτσι και αλλιώς έχει ήδη 2 αμφίπλωρα που δουλεύουν στην γραμμή) αλλά οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι εκτός από το νέο look εξωτερικά, έχει ετοιμαστεί ο χώρος για ασανσέρ  και θα έχουμε και πολλές καινοτομίες στο χώρο των επιβατών. 
Στην πρώτη φωτο φαίνεται ο χώρος φόρτωσης και στο βάθος δεξιά ο χώρος του ασανσέρ, στη δεύτερη ολίγο από μηχανοστάσιο και στην τρίτη ο χώρος του σαλονιού. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-97-23-02-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-98-23-02-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-100-23-02-2019.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Όπως παρατηρούμε στην φωτογραφία βλέπουμε θα υπάρχουν καρέκλες και τραπεζάκια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΥΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-23-02-2019-01.jpg 
_ Αμπελάκια-__Σαλαμίνος - 23/02/2019_

----------


## pantelis2009

> Και οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι τα χρώματα που υπήρχαν στο Γλυκοφιλούσα IV & V δεν θα υπάρχουν στο VIII, θα δημιουργηθεί κάτι διαφορετικό και θα υπάρχει ένα νέο look. Περιμένουμε λοιπόν να δούμε το νέο look του Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII και πιστεύω ότι θα είναι και αυτό υπέροχο. Καλή συνέχεια.


Όπως είχα γράψει .....πριν 6 μήνες περίπου, το Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII δεν θα είναι στα ίδια χρώματα με τα Γλυκοφιλούσα IV & V και με αυτή την φωτο επιβεβαιώνομαι. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-111-10-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου και η ναυπηγός Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη στο Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII ξεπέρασαν κάθε επίπεδο σε ομορφιά, διακόσμηση και design για ένα πλοίο που θα δουλεύει σε μια γραμμή 15 λεπτών. Ο επιβάτης θα νομίζει ότι μπήκε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο ή επιβατηγό μεγάλης γραμμής. Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες μου η καθέλκυση του θα γίνει μάλλον μετά το Πάσχα. Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο σε όλα τα συνεργεία. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-115-13-04-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-121-13-04-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-124-13-04-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-127-13-04-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-129-13-04-2019.jpg

----------


## leo85

Έτσι θα είναι το νέο Γλυκοφιλούσα viii με τα νέα του χρώματα.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑVIII-7-5-2019-01-.jpg 

7-5-2019

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το Γλυκοφιλούσα IV συμμετείχε στις ημέρες θάλασσας 2018 και ήταν δεμένο στην Ακτή Ηετίωνα και παρέμεινε ανοικτό για το κοινό. Όσοι το επισκέφτηκαν έμειναν άναυδοι από την ομορφιά σε όλους τους χώρους του πλοίου και είδαν για πρώτη φορά φωτογραφία με το πως θα είναι εξωτερικά το νεότευκτο Ελληνικής κατασκευής πλοίο της εταιρείας το* Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII.* Ναυπηγός του είναι η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και προσπαθούν να τελειώσουν με τα βαψίματα στα στεγανά και στους εσωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου, ώστε την άλλη εβδομάδα να γίνει η καθέλκυση του. Ας το δούμε λοιπόν φωτογραφημένο εχθές με τα νέα του χρώματα στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου που βρίσκεται και μια λεπτομέρεια έξω από το σαλόνι των επιβατών. Όσοι έχουν ταξιδέψει με τα Γλυκοφιλούσα IV & V και τους άρεσαν τα πλοία, με το νεότευκτο θα μείνουν με το στόμα ανοικτό. Εύχομαι καλά τελειώματα.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-136-13-04-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-139-07-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ελληνικής κατασκευής πλοίο *Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII* που κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα με ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη θα είναι το πρώτο πλοίο στην Ελλάδα με την τεχνολογία Think Green (σκέψου πράσινα). Είναι ένα πλοίο οικολογικό, οικονομικό, έχει μηχανές με χαμηλούς ρύπους όπως θα είναι οι κανονισμοί στις περιοχές ECA και θα ισχύσουν παγκόσμια από το 2020. Το μήκος του είναι 92,40 μέτρα, το πλάτος του 17,56 μέτρα, το ΙΜΟ είναι 9856971, η πρόωση του γίνεται με 4 μηχανές Baudouin που εκάστη θα αποδίδει 600 HP typ. 6M26.3  και 4 ελικοπηδάλια Azimuth thrusters VETH typ. VZ-400. Στην πρώτη φωτο φαίνονται τα υπερσύγχρονα ...πρωτοποριακά χειριστήρια στη γέφυρα (που σίγουρα θα αντιγραφούν), στη δεύτερη φωτο είναι ο εξωτερικός χώρος επιβατών με ξύλινα παγκάκια και φυτά, όπως φυτά θα υπάρχουν και στο σαλόνι, στην τρίτη φωτο φαίνεται το control room στο μηχανοστάσιο που μαζί με τα Γλυκοφιλούσα IV & V είναι τα μόνα που το έχουν στη γραμμή και στην τελευταία η θέα του πλοίου από τον καταπέλτη. Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά στην καθέλκυση και καλά τελειώματα.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-144-11-05-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-147-11-05-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-154-11-05-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-155-11-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί έγινε ο Αγιασμός και η καθέλκυση στο υπέροχο *Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII.*  Εγώ ήμουν αδιάθετος αλλά η φωτογραφική μου μηχανή (με τον αδελφό μου) ήταν παρούσα στο ωραίο αυτό γεγονός. Αρκετοί φίλοι και άτομα που εργάστηκαν για αυτό το ωραίο αποτέλεσμα ήταν παρόντες και όλα στην καθέλκυση πήγαν καλά. Αμέσως μετά την καθέλκυση το πλοίο με την βοήθεια 3 ρυμουλκών του ομίλου Σπανόπουλου οδηγήθηκε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, ώστε να τελειώσει με τις εργασίες που έχουν απομείνει, για να βγει δοκιμαστικό και πρώτα ο Θεός στις 01/06/2019 να αρχίσει τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή. Να αναφέρουμε ότι η χωρητικότητα του σε Ι.Χ είναι 134 στο Main Deck και 32 στο Lower Deck (κατάμπαρο) ενώ η ταχύτητα του αναμένεται να είναι 14,5 knots.
Στην πρώτη φωτο βλέπουμε στα αριστερά το βάθρο για τον αγιασμό του πλοίου και της εικόνας της Παναγίας Γλυκοφιλούσας που ανέβηκε μετά στη γέφυρα, στην δεύτερη φωτο τον πλοιοκτήτη Γιάννη Θεοδωρόπουλο  που δένει την σαμπάνια, ανεβασμένος στην εξέδρα και στην τρίτη φωτο η πρώτη επαφή του *Γλυκοφιλούσα* *VIII* με το νερό. Εύχομαι καλά τελειώματα και καλοτάξιδο.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-158-18-05-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-159-18-05-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-167-18-05-2019.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Για τον φίλο τον κύριο Παντελή και για τους δυστυχώς ελάχιστους που εκτιμούν τον κόπο ( και τους ελάχιστους που δεν με ποιασαν κατ καιρούς στο στόμα τους αρνητικά και άδικα) αν και είχα αποφασίσει οτι θα απέχω και απο το φόρουμ και από ομάδες γενικά εκτός ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων και περιστάσεων  εδω έχουμε ενα βίντεο με την Καθέλκυση του. Όποιος θέλει πια να βλέπει μπορεί να με ακολουθήσει στο κανάλι μου του you tube στο οποίο είναι ανεβασμένο το βίντεο 

Καλορίζικο το πανέμορφο αυτό πλοίο και εύχομαι αυτη η δυναμική ομάδα να μας δίνει συνέχεια υλικό απο δουλειές που θα κάνει και θα μας κάνει περήφανους σε όλο τον κόσμο .. Σκοπός του βίντεο αυτού ειναι να αναδείξουμε τις δουλειές αυτές σε όλο τον κόσμο γνωστοποιώντας τους έτσι οτι η Ναυπηγικη φλόγα ακόμα υπάρχει 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtenEF-EOu8&t=62s

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του υπέροχου *Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII* (η πηγή αναφέρεται στο βίντεο). Καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## leo85

Αν και καθηστεριμένα να ευχηθώ καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο στον Κύριο Θεοδωρόπουλο και τους συνεργάτες του,Να βάλω και εγώ μερικές φώτο από την καθέλκυση του (πράσινου πλοίου),

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-18-5-2019-01-.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-18-5-2019-02-.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-18-5-2019-03-.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-18-5-2019-04-.jpg
18-5-2019 Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνιος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευτυχώς που μας διαβάζουν και παίρνουν στοιχεία για το πλοίο ......πριν ανοίξει το AIS του. :Dog:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι και να πεις για το πλοίο *Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII* θα είναι....λίγο. Αυτό θα είναι το σαλόνι του και το πλοίο ακόμη δεν έχει τελειώσει. Βέβαια η δρομολόγηση του πάει λίγο πίσω (είχα πει ότι θα ξεκίναγε 01/06), αλλά το καλό πράγμα .......αργεί να γίνει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-174-18-05-2019-copy.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-176-18-05-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-177-18-05-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-178-18-05-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-179-18-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

https://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/14...ru1WowwD4k5sxE

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε άλλες 4 πόζες από το ωραίο *Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII* και να σκεφτείς ότι ακόμα δεν έχει τελειώσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-180-18-05-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-181-18-05-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-182-18-05-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-183-18-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII άνοιξε εχθές για πρώτη φορά το AIS του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα το Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το νεότευκτο και όμορφο *Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII* εχθές έκανε το δοκιμαστικό του στον Αργοσαρωνικό και πήγε για πρώτη φορά στα Παλούκια, απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-193-19-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί στις 08.45 π.μ ξεκίνησε από τα Παλούκια σημαιοστολισμένο το υπέροχο *Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII* τα δρομολόγια του στην γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα. Στις 09.30 π.μ έφυγε από το Πέραμα και όπως βλέπουμε οι επιβάτες είχαν ανέβει και το χάζευαν και λίγο αργότερα συναντήθηκε για πρώτη φορά με το πλοίο Γλυκοφιλούσα V  τις ίδιας εταιρείας και αντάλλαξαν χαιρετισμό σφυρίζοντας. Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-198-23-06-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-204-23-06-2019---Copy.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλοτάξιδο και καλές δουλείες.

----------


## leo85

Το Σάββατο 24-08-2019 έτυχε να μπω πρώτη φορά στο Γλυκοφιλούσα viii ένα διαφορετικό ferry από αυτά που ξέρουμε, στο επάνω dek με τα δένδρα ηταν σαν να ήμουνα στην αυλή μου με θεά τη θάλασσα.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-24-8-2019-01-.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑVIII-24-8-2019-03-.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-24-8-2019-04.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ελληνικής κατασκευής πλοίο *Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII* που κατασκευάζεται στο *ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου* στη Σαλαμίνα με *ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη* θα είναι το πρώτο πλοίο στην Ελλάδα με την τεχνολογία Think Green (σκέψου πράσινα). Είναι ένα πλοίο οικολογικό, οικονομικό, έχει μηχανές με χαμηλούς ρύπους όπως θα είναι οι κανονισμοί στις περιοχές ECA και θα ισχύσουν παγκόσμια από το 2020. Το μήκος του είναι 92,40 μέτρα, το πλάτος του 17,56 μέτρα, το ΙΜΟ είναι 9856971, η πρόωση του γίνεται με 4 μηχανές Baudouin που εκάστη θα αποδίδει 600 HP typ. 6M26.3 και 4 ελικοπηδάλια Azimuth thrusters VETH typ. VZ-400.
Ας δούμε τρεις φωτογραφίες από τα υπερσύγχρονα και...πρωτοποριακά χειριστήρια στη γέφυρα που σίγουρα θα αντιγραφούν και εκτός από τα χειριστήρια φαίνεται το σαλονάκι και το γραφείο του καπετάνιου. Κάποια στιγμή θα δούμε και το μηχανοστάσιο του που πραγματικά ντρέπεσαι να πατήσεις. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-217-29-08-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-218-29-08-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-219-29-08-2019.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Μάλλον σαλονάρα θα τό 'λεγα  :Smug: 

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν μια εβδομάδα ανέβασα τα χειριστήρια της γέφυρας από το *Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII* και υποσχέθηκα και φωτο από το μηχανοστάσιο. Όταν κάθεσαι στο εξωτερικό deck με τα δέντρα ....νομίζεις ότι είσαι σε νησί στην αυλή του σπιτιού σου με θέα την θάλασσα. Όσο για το μηχανοστάσιο όπως βλέπετε στις φωτο, *απλά ....ντρέπεσαι να πατήσεις* και με* control room* παρακαλώ. Έτσι για την ιστορία να αναφέρουμε ότι η πρόωση του γίνεται με 4 μηχανές Baudouin που εκάστη θα αποδίδει 600 HP typ. 6M26.3 και 4 ελικοπηδάλια Azimuth thrusters VETH typ. VZ-400. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-220-24-08-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-221-29-08-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-222-29-08-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-VIII-223-29-08-2019.jpg

----------

